# Flatwound guitar strings.



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Had a bit of a price shock today when I went to pick up some D'Addario Chrome .11 flatwounds for my Jag. 

These have been my go-to strings for this guitar for decades. 

They used to cost $7, which was more than regular strings.

Then they cost $11, and last time I bought some they were $17 and I was starting to go "ok wtf?"

I don't change my strings very often, maybe once a year if I'm being honest. 

Today? $24.99!

So just wanted to have a conversation about flatwounds. I think it's time to try some of the even pricier stuff if we're getting to $25 for D'Addario's. 

Must have a wound G, any suggestions?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

D'Addario - EXL110W - Nickel Wound REG. LIGHT/Wnd 3rd 10-46


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Try Thomastik-Infeld Flatwounds. I use the Jazz Swing Series. It's a bit pricy but it lasts a very long time with me. It's on sale at Strings and Beyond for $24.95 usd ($35 cad) at the moment. Its cheaper than Amazon right now where it's $44cad. All my semi-hollow and hollow body guitars have this set of strings. I have moved even down to a lighter gauge (10).

Thomastik-Infeld Guitar Strings


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> D'Addario - EXL110W - Nickel Wound REG. LIGHT/Wnd 3rd 10-46
> 
> View attachment 414173


Looking for flatwound string advice. But thanks for the link to strings I don't want.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Chito said:


> Try Thomastik-Infeld Flatwounds. I use the Jazz Swing Series. It's a bit pricy but it lasts a very long time with me. It's on sale at Strings and Beyond for $24.95 usd ($35 cad) at the moment. Its cheaper than Amazon right now where it's $44cad. All my semi-hollow and hollow body guitars have this set of strings. I have moved even down to a lighter gauge (10).
> 
> Thomastik-Infeld Guitar Strings


Yeah, that's what I'm looking into but their website is.....cool....but not very helpful. 

La Bella is definitely an option. 

I feel like Thomastik, La Bella and D'Addario are the only options.


----------



## basscarter (Mar 11, 2016)

I’m waiting on some Thomastik Jazz flats to show up in the mail - they were my go-to for upright bass for years so it seemed right to give it a go now that I’m playing more guitar


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

I think the Thomastiks are the best flatwound I've tried. Very high quality. Slightly more balanced sound and feel than Chromes. Pyramids are also great, although a bit warmer/duller overall. Great feel though and sometimes their sound is just right.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Chito...
I was just thinking of ordering a pack TI 10s as I have always used their 11s. Thanks for the info.
I'm assuming you like the TI 10s and are staying with them?
I am using Chrome 10's at the moment and I don't like them as much as the TIs












@SmoggyTwinkles Apologies for somewhat of a derail.
I don't feel guilty about spending on strings as I can (and do) drink a bottle of $20.00 wine in four days and I don't flinch.
It is all a relative rationalization for me...LOL!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

...duplicate info


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

These are the Pyramids, BTW: 








Pyramid Gold Chrome Pure Nickel Flat Wound Round Core Electric Guitar Strings R411 Medium 11-48


Pyramid Gold Chrome Pure Nickel Flat Wound Round Core Electric Guitar Strings R411 Medium 11-48 - These Pyramid Gold Chrome Pure Nickel Flat Wound Round Core Electric Guitar Strings will bring the yesterdays tones to the tunes of today! "Pyramid Flatwound strings bring back the tone that made me...




www.stringsandbeyond.com


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm leaning towards La bella 20PL Jazz Flats – Light 11-50

Stainless steel though, which means bright. 

Jag into Deluxe Reverb, already a bright sounding combo.....not sure.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> @Chito...
> I was just thinking of ordering a pack TI 10s as I have always used their 11s. Thanks for the info.
> I'm assuming you loke the TI 10s and are staying with them?
> I am using Chrome 10's at the moment and I don't like them as much as the TIs
> ...


Yeah the lighter it is, the better for me these days with my arthritic fingers.  I don't feel like I lost anything going from lights to extra lights. I just did order 2 packs right now. It's on sale for $24usd as opposed to $40.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm leaning towards La bella 20PL Jazz Flats – Light 11-50
> 
> Stainless steel though, which means bright.
> 
> Jag into Deluxe Reverb, already a bright sounding combo.....not sure.


Go for the Thomastiks! I use a DRRI too. Perfect match. I have been getting compliments about the tone of my guitar lately by these sound guys who have been doing our sound. I pretty much play clean all the time.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

No worries, just wanting to discuss flatwounds. 

If the D'Addario's are now $25 a pack, might as well explore other offerings. 

I'm not a string snob, I just like flats on my Jaguar. They suit each other. I play round wound $9 strings on my 335 and acoustic. The Jag gets flats because that's what I like, unfortunately there is no longer a "cheap" option.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Chito said:


> Go for the Thomastiks! I use a DRRI too. Perfect match. I have been getting compliments about the tone of my guitar lately by these sound guys who have been doing our sound. I pretty much play clean all the time.


Any suggestion on where to find something like .11-50 or .12-50? 

Checked out GHS, looks like DR also has flatwounds.

I got a Squier Bass VI about a year ago, and it needed some work, and better strings (and tuners, and a good setup, it was a nightmare!) and the La Bella strings made specifically for it were $80.......and I am MORE than impressed even though the price tag was offensive to me haha. Massive upgrade.

I might contact La Bella about those strings I linked to to make sure they would work with my shortscale Jag.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Rotosound Top Tapes are flatwounds, but only available in 12 gauge. They are generally available for less $ than Chromes.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

This is a good thread.

Are stringsandbeyond.com based in Canada? I feel like they might be.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Jeffery Young said:


> These are the Pyramids, BTW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting option, possibly the one I should try. Thanks!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This is a good thread.
> 
> Are stringsandbeyond.com based in Canada? I feel like they might be.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Yeah sorry I just finally found that out right now. I was surprised at the low shipping cost to Canada and the options, thought they might actually be Canadian based. 

Huh. I'll probably be buying strings from them. Thanks everyone! Very great information!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Looking for flatwound string advice. But thanks for the link to strings I don't want.


Clearly I misunderstood. But thanks for the attitude.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Yeah the lighter it is, the better for me these days with my arthritic fingers.  I don't feel like I lost anything going from lights to extra lights. I just did order 2 packs right now. It's on sale for $24usd as opposed to $40.


Thanks @Chito. I ordered 2 packs of TI 10s to try and used the discount code you provided. In addition, I mentioned that I know a famous Canadian musician named "Chito" and they are throwing in another pack for free.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Clearly I misunderstood. But thanks for the attitude.


No problem. Thanks for reading the thread title and my post and offerring me a link to the strings I use on my other guitars. Not sure I was the one to post the attitude though. But let's just leave it there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> But thanks for the link to strings I don't want.


Seriously!


SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Stainless steel though, which means bright.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Any suggestion on where to find something like .11-50 or .12-50?


The TI's has 11-47 and 12-50.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This is a good thread.
> 
> Are stringsandbeyond.com based in Canada? I feel like they might be.


No they're in the US. I have not found a Canadian Supplier for it. I just paid $68 including shipping from Strings and Beyond for 2 sets for 10-44.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@SmoggyTwinkles I have an extra set of new TI 11-47s that I can offer to sell to you as I'm taking the advice of @Chito and am trying some TI 10s. PM me if interested.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm kind of trying to decide between the La Bella and the Pyramids (which seem to be half price right now)

stainless steel La Bella's should last a very long time, but will they be too bright? 

Hmmm. And are they too long for my short scale Jag? (La Bella strings have silk ends that they don't recommend cutting)

Thanks for the offer greco, not quite the gauge I'm after though. Sorry, I'm picky with that.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks @Chito. I ordered 2 packs of TI 10s to try and used the discount code you provided. In addition, I mentioned that I know a famous Canadian musician named "Chito" and they are throwing in another pack for free.


LOL more like infamous. I think I might have some LA Bellas here too.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Why did you guys have to tell me about stringsandbeyond.com ?

Crap! $19.99 for a 72 count bag of my favourite picks, "First Class Canadian Post" shipping option. AKA we'll throw this in a bubble envelope and charge you $9 and you _probably_ avoid duty. 

Thanks! Philadelphia Luthiers is like this too btw, if anyone is looking for the stuff they sell.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Question for you flat wound people... do they last longer than round wound?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Question for you flat wound people... do they last longer than round wound?


IMHO..Yes. However, I am only a very small sample of the flat wound people.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

greco said:


> IMHO..Yes. However, I am only a very small sample of the flat wound people.


Wait, are you saying I'm a flat wound person?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Wait, are you saying I'm a flat wound person?


No Grasshopper...first you must try them.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

greco said:


> IMHO..Yes. However, I am only a very small sample of the flat wound people.


Sorry, I should've said players.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

greco said:


> No Grasshopper...first you must try them.


Old man....how do you hear these things?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Sorry, I should've said players.


Just jokin' wit ya!



tomee2 said:


> Question for you flat wound people... do they last longer than round wound?


@Chito , @Merlin ...Thoughts?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Old man....how do you hear these things?


All will pass through your hands, heart and soul to end in the depths of the mind.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> Just jokin' wit ya!
> 
> 
> 
> @Chito , @Merlin ...Thoughts?


Yes they do last a long time. My es339 which I used with my previous two bands, still has the same TI strings on it. I've had them on that guitar for at least 10 years. I still gig with it. LOL And they are not dull.  When I played in rock bands before with solid body guitars, I use D'addario 10-56 and those I replace a lot. There was a time in the 90s where I change strings before every gig. Those days are long gone. LOL


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Timely thread, thanks.

The price of Chromes more or less stopped me from using them, though I really should go back to them on the Godin LG with P-90s. I liked it with Chromes and a wound third. But I should follow some of the alternative advice here first. To me, flats offer a tonal option the instrument/amp/FX can't otherwise provide. 

[Aside...I like D'Addario Flattops on at least one acoustic but they're getting pricey too.]


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been playing mostly flatwounds for about 30 years. I played Chromes for a few years, Thomastiks for many years and GHS for a bit. When I moved back to Canada, Chromes were a lot easier to get and a lot cheaper than Thomastiks so I switched to back to Chromes and I've been playing Extra Light Chromes (10-48) for about five years. The price is bit overwhelming but then they last a really long time (at least as long as TI's) so the price is not really that big a deal (I might feel differently if I owned a lot of guitars but I don't). They are definitely stiffer than TI's but using 10's with low action (plus I tune down on longer scale lengths) I get by and at almost 70, my hands are not nearly as strong as they used to be. I kind of prefer the sound of the TI's but TI is not nearly as reliable or consistent as D'Addario and at these prices that counts for a lot. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim Soloway said:


> I've been playing mostly flatwounds for about 30 years. I played Chromes for a few years, Thomastiks for many years and GHS for a bit. When I moved back to Canada, Chromes were a lot easier to get and a lot cheaper than Thomastiks so I switched to back to Chromes and I've been playing Extra Light Chromes (10-48) for about five years. The price is bit overwhelming but then they last a really long time (at least as long as TI's) so the price is not really that big a deal (I might feel differently if I owned a lot of guitars but I don't). They are definitely stiffer than TI's but using 10's with low action (plus I tune down on longer scale lengths) I get by and at almost 70, my hands are not nearly as strong as they used to be. I kind of prefer the sound of the TI's but TI is not nearly as reliable or consistent as D'Addario and at these prices that counts for a lot. Just a few thoughts.


This is an ironically timely post. I just tried 10-48 Chromes and, like you, found them VERY "stiff" in comparison to the 11- 47 TI's (standard pitch/tuning and older hands than yours). I ordered 10-44 TI's (I know...sacrilege) to try and they arrived today. We shall see.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> This is an ironically timely post. I just tried 10-48 Chromes and, like you, found them VERY "stiff" in comparison to the 11- 47 TI's (standard pitch/tuning and older hands than yours). I ordered 10-44 TI's (I know...sacrilege) to try and they arrived today. We shall see.


Just got the ones I ordered 2 days ago too.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

greco said:


> This is an ironically timely post. I just tried 10-48 Chromes and, like you, found them VERY "stiff" in comparison to the 11- 47 TI's (standard pitch/tuning and older hands than yours). I ordered 10-44 TI's (I know...sacrilege) to try and they arrived today. We shall see.


Nothing is sacrilege in my little corner of the guitar world. My #1 criteria is always comfort. Everything else comes a distant second to that. I don't care how good a guitar sounds, if it's not comfortable, I'm probably not going to play it so the great tone will just go to waste.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim Soloway said:


> My #1 criteria is always comfort.


Thanks for the response.

This is fast becoming my #1 criteria also. It is so unfortunate that I didn't learn this years ago.
I have Dynarette support on order and it should arrive by the end of the week.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

There is a thread over on TGP about flatwounds and there's some new ones,






Search Results : Strings By Mail


Strings By Mail : Search Results - Classical Guitar Strings Guitar Accessories Sheet Music DVDs More Strings Acoustic Guitar Strings Electric Guitar Strings Bajo Sexto Strings CDs Autoharp Strings Cavaquinho Strings Cuatro Strings Double Bass Strings Dulcimer Strings Oud Strings Bajo Quinto...




www.stringsbymail.com





Pyramid Fusion Flats, apparrently sound pretty awesome. Not available too many places yet though, just here I think.

Sounds to me like "half-wounds" which I think D'Addarrio used to make, never tried those.

I'm leaning towards Labella's for my Jaguar but thinking I might really like these Pyramid Fusions on my 335.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Pyramid Fusion Flats, apparently sound pretty awesome. Not available too many places yet though, just here I think.


Very interesting selection...and round core to boot! 
Thanks!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

greco said:


> Very interesting selection...and round core to boot!
> Thanks!
> View attachment 416397
> View attachment 416398


Ordered a set of the Fusions and some LaBella's too, shipping was cheap to Canada ($7.95) and sounds like the cheap shipping option could avoid duty (fingers crossed)

Better than D'Adarrio Chromes at $25 plus 13% tax I'm sure.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Flatwound strings, gas, everything else pretty much......life is getting expensive!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Better than D'Adarrio Chromes at $25 plus 13% tax I'm sure.


If you are sitting down, I'll tell you how much I just paid for Thomastiks. I can see that you are already looking a bit pale...LOL!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Been on a strict "stop buying shit, idiot!" thing for a while and my credit card debt has been dropping very steadily. 

But hey, strings need replaced, just like a car needs gas.....

I guess everyones feeling the pinch all over. I kinda hate that I love flatwounds.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I kinda hate that I love flatwounds.


I have a help line number.


----------



## Wag (9 mo ago)

Thomastik are great strings. The Bebop’s are a half round wound string. Kind of a cross between flat and round wound.


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

Im in the change em when they break club. Cheap and lazy. Bad combination.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Blamecanada312 said:


> Im in the change em when they break club. Cheap and lazy. Bad combination.


Meh, if you're happy with your guitars with old strings on them then who cares?

Some people change strings every week, I HATE the sound of brand new strings, prefer them a week or two after putting new ones on. 

I am also cheap and lazy haha.


----------



## Tre1963 (8 mo ago)

I have never even thought to try flatwounds on my guitars. Love flats on my basses though. Might have to try out a set.


----------



## LifeOnJazz (Aug 25, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I'm leaning towards La bella 20PL Jazz Flats – Light 11-50
> 
> Stainless steel though, which means bright.
> 
> Jag into Deluxe Reverb, already a bright sounding combo.....not sure.


Tons of discussion on the Jazz Guitar Forum on La Bella flats... worth checking out. 

Chromes are stainless steel too and they're plenty warm for jazz.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I’m back to flats on my jazz tele. 10 gauge set of chromes, but I substitute a plain G for the wound one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Merlin said:


> I’m back to flats on my jazz tele. 10 gauge set of chromes, but I substitute a plain G for the wound one.


I recently put TI 10-44 Flats (wound 3rd) on my guitar. @Chito suggested them.
I'm enjoying them much more than the 10-46 (?) Chromes.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> I recently put TI 10-44 Flats (wound 3rd) on my guitar. @Chito suggested them.
> I'm enjoying them much more than the 10-46 (?) Chromes.


I’ve actually been contemplating a set of roundwounds with a wound third.


----------



## valcotone (May 5, 2006)

I quite like Chromes on my Duo Jet, and man they are pricey. The stringsandbeyond site looks great, but the prices are in US$ so not any cheaper than in Canada, I guess? The last couple of sets I found on amazon.ca in May this year for $23/pack.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

valcotone said:


> I quite like Chromes on my Duo Jet, and man they are pricey. The stringsandbeyond site looks great, but the prices are in US$ so not any cheaper than in Canada, I guess? The last couple of sets I found on amazon.ca in May this year for $23/pack.


I never updated on the strings I ordered from (goes and looks) stringsandbeyond.com  *EDIT: *nope, glad I came back and proof read my post, it was stringsbymail.com and it was a good experience. 

If you order 2 sets of strings, add the shipping, and compare that to going to your local store and paying $25 plus 13% tax, it's a wash. Same amount of money pretty much.

I didn't get hit with any duty charges or anything. And I LOVE LaBella Flatwound strings, they're amazing and of very high quality, you can tell just looking at them.

The Pyramid Fusions on my 335 are also really nice, but yeah they are NOT flatwounds, they are that "half-round" kind of thing, I like them, but some $9 roundwounds would probably satisfy me just the same if I'm honest.

But those LaBella's, uh huh those are my go to now.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> D'Addario - EXL110W - Nickel Wound REG. LIGHT/Wnd 3rd 10-46
> 
> View attachment 414173


Yeah, looking back I feel really bad for being a dick to you about this and want to apologize. 

I was pretty new on here, and who knows what was going through my head at the time. There was no need for me to be an a-hole here, and I've since enjoyed probably everything you've posted. 

Love this forum still. You can't have these conversations on TGP you know?


----------

